# Worms!!



## Mamichi (Feb 20, 2013)

My 11 week old puppy can't seem to kick the worms. He has had 4 doses of dewormer given to him by vet but still seems to have them. Everything that I see @ pet store is for 5-6 lbs and over. Even when it says its safe for puppies. Hendrix is only 3 lbs. Any suggestions??


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I would take a stool sample to the vet again. If he has had 4 doses of dewormer from the vet I wouldn't give him anything without vet guidance.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with Amy Jo, I wouldn't give him anything. Contact the vet.

Poor baby! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd get a fecal test done to identify the type of parasite he has. The dewormer that the vet gave may not be effective against what he has.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> I'd get a fecal test done to identify the type of parasite he has. The dewormer that the vet gave may not be effective against what he has.



I agree, they may be treating him for the wrong parasite.


----------



## Mamichi (Feb 20, 2013)

Update: It occurred to me to look at the bag that was given to my by my local PetMobile to see if it said exactly what kind of dewormer Hendrix was given and it says Strongid-T Suspension. I googled it and everything I read said that this is NOT for tapeworms but other types of parasites...AAARRRRGGGHHH!! So irritated....


----------

